# Info on PSE compound.



## beleg2 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi,
I made a couple of warf bows (compound riser and recurve limbs) with two risers I get.
According to the seller they were PSE compound bow risers but I never could find a picture of the actual bow nor know wich model were.
Any info would help.

















Thanks
Martin


----------



## UniGram (Dec 11, 2010)

I would guess, that they are from the period were PSE used names according to bow (mid 90'), as the riser is short and deflex the name of the bow would be.
SD xxx = Short Deflex limb length determined the last digits.
SD 500 is my best guess.


----------



## beleg2 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thank you very much.
Martin


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

edge 2500 and Raven recurve riser


----------

